# [solved]Downgrading glibc?!

## canis_lupus

Wklepałem sobie dzisiaj emerge -puD world:

```
Calculating world dependencies... done!

[ebuild     UD] sys-libs/glibc-2.6.1 [2.7-r1]
```

Ok, skoro chce to czemu nie. Ale:

```
>>> Emerging (1 of 1) sys-libs/glibc-2.6.1 to /

 * glibc-ports-2.6.1.tar.bz2 RMD160 SHA1 SHA256 size ;-) ...                                      [ ok ]

 * glibc-2.6.1.tar.bz2 RMD160 SHA1 SHA256 size ;-) ...                                            [ ok ]

 * glibc-2.6.1-patches-1.2.tar.bz2 RMD160 SHA1 SHA256 size ;-) ...                                [ ok ]

 * glibc-libidn-2.6.1.tar.bz2 RMD160 SHA1 SHA256 size ;-) ...                                     [ ok ]

 * checking ebuild checksums ;-) ...                                                              [ ok ]

 * checking auxfile checksums ;-) ...                                                             [ ok ]

 * checking miscfile checksums ;-) ...                                                            [ ok ]

 * checking glibc-2.6.1.tar.bz2 ;-) ...                                                           [ ok ]

 * checking glibc-libidn-2.6.1.tar.bz2 ;-) ...                                                    [ ok ]

 * checking glibc-ports-2.6.1.tar.bz2 ;-) ...                                                     [ ok ]

 * checking glibc-2.6.1-patches-1.2.tar.bz2 ;-) ...                                               [ ok ]

 * Sanity check to keep you from breaking your system:

 *  Downgrading glibc is not supported and a sure way to destruction

 *

 * ERROR: sys-libs/glibc-2.6.1 failed.

 * Call stack:

 *               ebuild.sh, line   49:  Called pkg_setup

 *      glibc-2.6.1.ebuild, line  197:  Called die

 * The specific snippet of code:

 *                      die "aborting to save your system"

 *  The die message:

 *   aborting to save your system

 *

 * If you need support, post the topmost build error, and the call stack if relevant.

 * A complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/sys-libs/glibc-2.6.1/temp/build.log'.

 * The ebuild environment file is located at '/var/tmp/portage/sys-libs/glibc-2.6.1/temp/die.env'.

 *

```

Co jest grane? Po pierwsze czemu chce się downgradować? Po drugie czemu nie chce sie downgradować?

emerge --info:

```
Portage 2.1.4.4 (default/linux/x86/2008.0/desktop, gcc-4.1.2, glibc-2.7-r1, 2.6.22-gentoo-r10 i686)

=================================================================

System uname: 2.6.22-gentoo-r10 i686 AMD Athlon(tm) 64 X2 Dual Core Processor 4000+

Timestamp of tree: Sun, 15 Jun 2008 01:00:01 +0000

ccache version 2.4 [enabled]

app-shells/bash:     3.2_p33

dev-java/java-config: 1.3.7, 2.1.6

dev-lang/python:     2.4.4-r13

dev-python/pycrypto: 2.0.1-r6

dev-util/ccache:     2.4-r7

sys-apps/baselayout: 2.0.0

sys-apps/openrc:     0.2.5

sys-apps/sandbox:    1.2.18.1-r2

sys-devel/autoconf:  2.13, 2.61-r1

sys-devel/automake:  1.7.9-r1, 1.8.5-r3, 1.9.6-r2, 1.10.1

sys-devel/binutils:  2.18-r1

sys-devel/gcc-config: 1.4.0-r4

sys-devel/libtool:   1.5.26

virtual/os-headers:  2.6.23-r3

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="x86"

CBUILD="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-O2 -mmmx -msse -msse2 -msse3 -m3dnow -g0 -march=k8 -mtune=k8 -pipe -s -fomit-frame-pointer"

CHOST="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc /usr/kde/3.5/env /usr/kde/3.5/share/config /usr/kde/3.5/shutdown /usr/share/config /var/lib/hsqldb"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/env.d /etc/env.d/java/ /etc/fonts/fonts.conf /etc/gconf /etc/gentoo-release /etc/php/apache2-php5/ext-active/ /etc/php/cgi-php5/ext-active/ /etc/php/cli-php5/ext-active/ /etc/revdep-rebuild /etc/terminfo /etc/texmf/web2c /etc/udev/rules.d"

CXXFLAGS="-O2 -mmmx -msse -msse2 -msse3 -m3dnow -g0 -march=k8 -mtune=k8 -pipe -s -fomit-frame-pointer"

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

FEATURES="ccache distlocks metadata-transfer nodoc noinfo parallel-fetch sandbox sfperms strict unmerge-orphans userfetch"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://gentoo.po.opole.pl ftp://gentoo.po.opole.pl ftp://mirror.icis.pcz.pl/gentoo/ http://gentoo.mirror.pw.edu.pl/ "

LANG="pl_PL"

LC_ALL="pl_PL"

LDFLAGS="-Wl,-O1 -Wl,--sort-common -Wl,--as-needed -Wl,--hash-style=gnu"

LINGUAS="pl"

MAKEOPTS="-j5 -s"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_COMPRESS="bzip2"

PORTAGE_COMPRESS_FLAGS="-9"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_OPTS="--recursive --links --safe-links --perms --times --compress --force --whole-file --delete --stats --timeout=180 --exclude=/distfiles --exclude=/local --exclude=/packages"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"

PORTDIR_OVERLAY="/usr/local/portage"

SYNC="rsync://rsync.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

USE="3dnow X a52 aac acl acpi alsa amr apache2 audiofile bash-completion berkdb bluetooth branding bzip2 cairo cdparanoia cdr cli cracklib crypt cups dbus dri dts dvd dvdr dvdread eds emboss encode evdev evo exif fam ffmpeg firefox flac foomaticdb fortran ftp gdbm gif gstreamer gtk hal iconv ieee1394 imlib isdnlog java javascript jpeg jpeg2k kde kerberos lame ldap libcaca libnotify lmsensors mad midi mikmod mime mmx mmxext mp3 mp4 mpeg mplayer mudflap musepack ncurses nls nptl nptlonly nsplugin ogg opengl openmp pam pcre pdf perl png ppds pppd python qt3 qt3support qt4 quicktime readline reflection sdl session smp sndfile spell spl sse sse2 ssl ssse3 startup-notification svg symlink tcpd theora threads tiff truetype unicode usb v4l vcd vorbis win32codecs wmp x264 x86 xcomposite xine xml xorg xv xvid zlib" ALSA_CARDS="intel8x0 emu10k" ALSA_PCM_PLUGINS="adpcm alaw asym copy dmix dshare dsnoop empty extplug file hooks iec958 ioplug ladspa lfloat linear meter mulaw multi null plug rate route share shm softvol" APACHE2_MODULES="actions alias auth_basic authn_alias authn_anon authn_dbm authn_default authn_file authz_dbm authz_default authz_groupfile authz_host authz_owner authz_user autoindex cache dav dav_fs dav_lock deflate dir disk_cache env expires ext_filter file_cache filter headers include info log_config logio mem_cache mime mime_magic negotiation rewrite setenvif speling status unique_id userdir usertrack vhost_alias" ELIBC="glibc" INPUT_DEVICES="keyboard mouse" KERNEL="linux" LCD_DEVICES="bayrad cfontz cfontz633 glk hd44780 lb216 lcdm001 mtxorb ncurses text" LINGUAS="pl" USERLAND="GNU" VIDEO_CARDS="nvidia"

Unset:  CPPFLAGS, CTARGET, EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS, INSTALL_MASK, PORTAGE_RSYNC_EXTRA_OPTS
```

----------

## nbvcxz

```
 * The specific snippet of code:

 *                      die "aborting to save your system"

 *  The die message:

 *   aborting to save your system
```

Tu masz wszystko powiedziane. Ale jeżeli chcesz to zrobić - proszę bardzo:

to działa 'bardzo edukacyjnie'   :Twisted Evil: 

----------

## skazi

Z tego co widzę to nie ma już glibc-2.7-r1 w portage, nie miałeś przypadkiem wcześniej w package.keywords glibc jako ~x86 i dlatego chce teraz wrócić do stabilnej wersji.

----------

## canis_lupus

Co jak co, ale glibc w wersji ~ nie miałem. może glibc-2.7-r1 był krótko w portage a że robie dosyć czesto update'y to się mergnął... Co teraz z tym zrobic?

----------

## nbvcxz

emergnij 2.7-r2 i po problemie (i odmaskuj oczywiście)

możesz spróbować ostatnią wersję 2.8_p20080602 ale tu są niespodzianki (niekoniecznie miłe) - co prawda 'system' kompiluje się (opis w https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-696386.html) ale podejrzewam kolejne 'schodki' w 'world'

----------

## canis_lupus

Glibca wole mieć stabilnego.

----------

## skazi

 *canis_lupus wrote:*   

> Glibca wole mieć stabilnego.

 

Skoro wcześniej miałeś glibc 2.7-r1 (który nie był oznaczony jako stabilny) to wersja 2.7-r2 chyba mniej stabilna nie jest.

----------

## nbvcxz

nie słyszałem o żadnych poważniejszych bugach związanych z 2.7-r2 (na ppc64 i hppa jest już jako stable), ale jeżeli koniecznie chcesz 'stabilne' glibc (czyli po prostu oznaczone jako stabilne) to masz rekompilację całego gentoo (poważnie - to jedyny sposób na downgrade glibc - wałkowane wielokrotnie na forum a również sprawdzone osobiście)

----------

